# Deanna Durbin dies; Former child star was 91



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From Fox News:



> 1930s child star Deanna Durbin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

R.I.P. Deanna


----------

